# Android Sms Backup & Restore



## raebabi0102 (Feb 17, 2012)

I really hope I am in the correct area...
I have a program that backups my emails in a program so I can save them. The problem is they are saving as DB files. None of our computers will open these files and I have no idea where to go to even get help! I would really appreciate help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What type of e-mail account are you using? What program are you using to do the backup? And what is the purpose of backing up data for use on a computer? The title says "SMS", but the post says "email". Which is it?


----------



## raebabi0102 (Feb 17, 2012)

[Sorry maybe I didn't explain it well. My phone (android) has an app that saves all the SMS messages I have it set up to. And each time it backs up the sms messages it is saved on the program on my phone as a DB file. The purpose of backing up and then sending to email is having a copy I can print. So after the files were backed up I sent them to my gmail account to view and download/save them to my computer. But there are no programs I can find that will open these DB files. When I tried Microsoft Word there was a long paragraph at the beginning that was gibberish. Then some of the messages were listed within hundreds of odd numbers and symbols. So I need a progam that will allow me to do this
Hope I explained it better!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You'll have to search the Market for SMS backup programs that create files readable by any program. Generally, backup programs are designed to be used to backup and restore from and to a device and not from a device to another program.


----------

